# TiVo Bolt failed overnight - stuck in boot loop - tried available replacement drives on hand



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

My TiVo Bolt was working fine late last night but it was in Live TV when I checked this morning with no signal on all tuners.
I have 2 other TiVo running fine connected to same antenna feed.
I restarted the TiVO Bolt and it never completed, just kept rebooting.

I have not noticed any issues with the TiVo Bolt before this morning.

I tested the power adapter and it showed about 12.5 volts.

Tried to use Kickstart 54 to check hard drive and it never worked. I did put the remote in IR mode and saw the flashing lights that confimed the Kickstart submission.

Opened case and removed the original TiVo hard drive.
Put in an older Toshiba drive (MK5065GSK) from a old laptop and the TiVo was still stuck in reboot loop.

Remembered I had some old Rosewill USB external drive cases for 3.5 drives so I put an old Samsung HD501LJ 3.5 drive in one.
I connected the Rosewill eSata port to the TiVo Sata port using a Sata to eSata bracket and eSata cable. No luck, still reboot loop.

Any suggestions for more troubleshooting ?

I'm trying to avoid ordering unneeded parts if I can.

I don't have a replacement power adapter to test with (yet).

I had a similar problem years ago with my TiVo Roamio rebooting and it did turn out to be the power adapter.

Has anyone else been down this road recently ?

Thanks.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmm, well you have done some pretty good tests, the alternate drives. No guarantee the external Sata to ESata will work though, some ESata work, some don't (TE4 OS is especially picky about Esata chipset). What are your other Tivos? Do any have the 12v 3a power supply, if so try it. Power supplies can partially go bad, still providing power but not enough to boot the drive successfully. You could test the drive with Crystal Disk info (don't initialize or format when putting in computer, will not recognize since Tivo/Linux partitions but can run CDisk as is). Your tests should be ok (other than possible issue with the ESata chipset) but drives ARE pretty old, do you have a better possible test drive? Are you running TE3 or TE4 Hydra/New Experience?

Kickstarts, maybe try a 58 which can clean up some things. If you are not concerned about keeping recordings/settings and the original drive tests ok in Crystal Disk maybe blank/format the drive and let the Bolt reformat it (basically will be starting fresh). You probably will have to anyway, soon as you swapped drives around the map to the recordings on the original was probably lost, swapping drives around in Bolts will almost always result in loss of all recordings/settings etc, even on the original drive since the map is on the flash drive and updates when a different drive is put in.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

There is a chance the map to the recordings on the original drive is still intact, since the test drives did not fully boot up. I would say do the Crystal Disk Info test on the original regardless (look for bad/pending/unmovable/reallocated sectors), and first attempt to "fix" would be try a 12v 3a power supply that fits, and same polarity. Must be 12v, can be higher than 3a, it only draws as many amps as it needs at the time. Might have one sitting around, from an external enclosure, modem/router etc etc.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> There is a chance the map to the recordings on the original drive is still intact, since the test drives did not fully boot up. I would say do the Crystal Disk Info test on the original regardless (look for bad/pending/unmovable/reallocated sectors), and first attempt to "fix" would be try a 12v 3a power supply that fits, and same polarity. Must be 12v, can be higher than 3a, it only draws as many amps as it needs at the time. Might have one sitting around, from an external enclosure, modem/router etc etc.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks to all for the suggestions.
I did find a 12 v 4a power supply to test with and reinstalled the original TiVo drive.
I previously checked the drive with Crystal Disk Info and it showed a green status of Good.

Restarted TiVo and still stuck in reboot loop but at least I know its NOT the power supply OR its more than just a power supply issue.

I tried the Kickstart 54 with no success. The TiVo confirms the code but I never see any display and it just reboots.

I'm taking a short break to consider my next steps.

I really appreciate the excellant suggestions from Tommage1.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

das335 said:


> I did find a 12 v 4a power supply to test with and reinstalled the original TiVo drive.
> I previously checked the drive with Crystal Disk Info and it showed a green status of Good.


Hmm, did you look at the actual raw values for the sector info, can be all "green" or "blue" but still have some sector issues. Anyway yeah, think what you want to try next, formatting the drive (quick format NTFS should be ok), then put in Bolt and see if it will self format it might be good try. It is destructive of course, would be starting totally fresh. You mentioned the KS54 but did you try the KS58 which can clean up some issues? Finally boot loops, there is a command in MFST MFS Tools, can find download in the forums, that can fix that depending on what the problem is, called MFSCK I believe. Marks boot sector as "ok". Good luck, was a bit worried when the test drives looped also and now that you have eliminated power supply as problem kinda leaves drive, software on drive or the dreaded "something else".


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks. I decided to try again with my replacement Toshia notebook drive, it has fewer hours of usage (4000 vs 41,000 for original TiVo drive)
I formatted it as NTFS (GUID) and it showed up in Windows 10.
I ran the CrystalDiskInfo again and it was blue for all parameters (see values below at bottom of this post)

I have tried all kickstart codes but I never see any result. 

Here is my Kickstart procedure

After TiVo logo disappears and yellow light blinks, I press and hold Pause
The yellow light goes solid.
Release pause and punch in kickstart code
The green and amber/yellow lights alternately blink for about 5 seconds to confirm submission of code
Then the green light is on again and the TiVo restarts and the TiVo logo reappears

I can hear the disk drive spinning but the drive noise never changes so it does not appear that anything is actually happening.

I have never replaced a drive in a Bolt (or Roamio) before.
I thought I only had to install a blank drive and the TiVo would automattically format it.
Am I missing something ?

I'm starting to think my problem is the dreaded "Something Else".

I'm out of ideas for now and I will try the MFSTools mfsck option and see if that does anything.
I should have that software as I did TiVo HD hard drive upgrades many years ago.

Thanks again for all the suggesstions and info.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
(03) TOSHIBA MK5065GSX
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : TOSHIBA MK5065GSX
Firmware : GJ003M
Serial Number : 60IIC7GFT
Disk Size : 500.1 GB (8.4/137.4/500.1/500.1)
Buffer Size : 8192 KB
Queue Depth : 32
# of Sectors : 976773168
Rotation Rate : 5400 RPM
Interface : UASP (Serial ATA)
Major Version : ATA8-ACS
Minor Version : ----
Transfer Mode : SATA/300 | SATA/300
Power On Hours : 3257 hours
Power On Count : 2742 count
Temperature : 26 C (78 F)
Health Status : Good
Features : S.M.A.R.T., APM, NCQ
APM Level : 0080h [ON]
AAM Level : ----
Drive Letter : 

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 100 100 _50 000000000000 Read Error Rate
02 100 100 _50 000000000000 Throughput Performance
03 100 100 __1 000000000848 Spin-Up Time
04 100 100 __0 000000000B0B Start/Stop Count
05 100 100 _50 000000000000 Reallocated Sectors Count
07 100 100 _50 000000000000 Seek Error Rate
08 100 100 _50 000000000000 Seek Time Performance
09 _92 _92 __0 000000000CB9 Power-On Hours
0A 156 100 _30 000000000000 Spin Retry Count
0C 100 100 __0 000000000AB6 Power Cycle Count
BF 100 100 __0 000000000013 G-Sense Error Rate
C0 100 100 __0 00000000000D Power-off Retract Count
C1 _91 _91 __0 0000000178B4 Load/Unload Cycle Count
C2 100 100 __0 00300011001A Temperature
C4 100 100 __0 000000000000 Reallocation Event Count
C5 100 100 __0 000000000000 Current Pending Sector Count
C6 100 100 __0 000000000000 Uncorrectable Sector Count
C7 200 253 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Error Count
DC 100 100 __0 000000002087 Disk Shift
DE _95 _95 __0 0000000007E1 Loaded Hours
DF 100 100 __0 000000000000 Load/Unload Retry Count
E0 100 100 __0 000000000000 Load Friction
E2 100 100 __0 0000000000D0 Load 'In'-time
F0 100 100 __1 000000000000 Head Flying Hours


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

das335 said:


> I have never replaced a drive in a Bolt (or Roamio) before.
> I thought I only had to install a blank drive and the TiVo would automattically format it.
> Am I missing something ?
> 
> I'm starting to think my problem is the dreaded "Something Else".


It should format itself. If you have tried blank drive I doubt any kickstart will do anything, they are mostly to correct problems with the Tivo software, if trying blank drive there is no Tivo software to correct. I suppose you could try kickstart 76543210 which is a complete factory reset. And/or the MFSCK on the original drive before formatting it (might want to download latest version if last time you used was many years ago, it has changed, a LOT, though not sure about the actual MFSCK command changing.) If I was going to GUESS I'd guess some problem with the flash drive which I doubt could be user replaced. Or some other chip/chips on the motherboard. But at this point I don't know.

Good news is you can find used Bolts with lifetime service now for $150-200. If you want to replace. Personally I think the Roamios are better more reliable machines (no 4K but almost no 4K content available anyway, at least recording wise), can also get those used with lifetime for $150-200. 

Maybe someone else with have additional ideas. Oh, if can't fix and the power supply is ok maybe use the Bolt power supply with the Roamio, Roamio 2a is minimal, the 3a would give you some headroom with the Roamio over time.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

Put the original TiVo drive in an old PC (with no other drives or OS) and booted the MFSTOOLS 3.3 CD.
I ran the Mfsck command to mark the drive as good ? I ran mfsck -m1 /dev/sda (only 1 hard disk)
I had to use the sudo -i command first to get past the permission denied error.

Put the drive back in my TiVo Bolt , no change. 

I will set this project aside and see if there are anymore suggestions to try.

Thanks again for all your help and ideas.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

das335 said:


> I ran the Mfsck command to mark the drive as good ? I ran mfsck -m1 /dev/sda (only 1 hard disk)
> I had to use the sudo -i command first to get past the permission denied error.


It's PROBABLY sda since only one hard drive but just to make sure you can run sudo lsblk -o name,size,vendor,model Should show all drives attached, including optical drive if you are using one or USB. And I think gives some sort of confirmation when command is complete, the mfsck. Good luck, if you buy another maybe a Roamio Plus or Pro, 6 tuner cable only, use the Plus/Pro for your cable and the other two OTA. Similar to what I do, I have quite a few Tivos, my "mains" are all Roamios, Bolt/Edge for fun and games and testing OS, TE4 vs TE3. And a two tuner Premiere on cable AND OTA, that way I can have wish lists for obscure shows that will be found if airing cable or OTA. The two tuner Premiere is the last Tivo that can run OTA and cable AT THE SAME TIME, later models you have to choose one or the other.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, my final thought, wonder if the internet connection is ok (to the Bolt). Since you can never get to a menu not sure how you would check. Other than if it's ethernet look where the cable goes into the Bolt, should be lit up, green maybe? If not switch the cable, and/or reset your modem/router.


----------



## fixxit (Dec 19, 2006)

I’ve done several Bolt HDD replacements and they’ve always formatted the drive on power-up, but IIRC, they’re pretty picky about what models they’ll recognize. Most recent replacement was a Seagate Barracuda ST4000LM024 4TB which worked without a hitch. Those are about $125 so if you want something cheaper for testing, pick up its 1TB sibling for around $50. If that works, put the old drive in an eSATA sled, attach it to the Bolt and see if you can copy off any programming you want to save. Then replace the 1TB with whatever size you want and copy it back. 

I’d also buy a new power supply. I’ve seen wall warts put out their spec’d voltage until they see a load, at which point VDC falls off immediately. A variable PS with multiple connectors is really handy to have around the house anyway. Pro tip: store everything in a closeable bag so the small bits don’t go missing, especially if the tips are detachable. Cleaned deli ziplocks are perfect. While admittedly overkill for most people, I bought this one for $20: https://a.co/d/9x0k02d

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

fixxit said:


> If that works, put the old drive in an eSATA sled, attach it to the Bolt and see if you can copy off any programming you want to save. Then replace the 1TB with whatever size you want and copy it back.


It doesn't work that way. If you put in a new hard drive in a Bolt, it will format it. If you add an external eSATA it must be a TiVo supported drive. The DVR Expander  if you can still find one. And, in the event you DO add this external, it will merge with the internal.

The only way to copy non-copywritten recordings is either from the Bolt to a PC and back or from the Bolt to another TiVo and back.

EDIT: And MFS Tools 3.2 can copy the drive via a PC.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I'm still trying a few things.
Latest in the saga

I formatted replacement drives using Windows 10 or Mac. I did this as NTFS or on MAC as exFat
Put newly formatted drive in TiVo Bolt - I can feel the drive spinning
Start Bolt - TiVo logo for about 5 secs then I see the amber light flash for about 5-6 secs (indicating disc activity ?)
Then the cycle repeats.

I have never been successful in getting any Kickstart code to do anything.
I always see the confirmation flashing lights but never any display output.

I checked the drive AFTER this and it is no longer readable to Windows or Mac so it is being modified by TiVO, just never completes

I have tried this with the drive connected to TiVo Sata and Power connections (standard installation)
OR
drive plugged into PC for power only and a Sata cable from drive to TiVo Sata connection.

It does not seem to make any difference.

I did check the voltage with my Kill A Watt module and it seemed solid during testing.

I am going to erase the original TiVo drive later and try a few attempts with that drive.
So far I have only tried using blank replacement drives (Toshiba 2.5 and Samsung 3.5 mentioned earlier in thread) I had available.

I was able to do SMART short tests on the original TiVo drive and my older Toshiba 2.5 replacement drive and they both passed all SMART tests

As to the TiVo power supply, I have tested using the original power supply OR a known working 12v 4 amp power supply I had from an external 2 drive external drive enclosure.

No difference on results.

I started the TiVo once with no drives connected and saw the flashing 4 LEDs as expected so I know the drive is being detected.

1 Question.

For testing only, any problem hooking up a 3.5 " drive directly to TiVO (both Sata data and power connectors) ?
I would use the 4 amp power supply IF I tried this.
Just trying to simplfy my testing setup.


I have some other possible test drives that are newer Western Digital Red or Blue. I need to move some data around before I can try them.
Just trying to avoid buying more unneeded stuff right now.

Thanks


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

das335 said:


> 1 Question.
> 
> For testing only, any problem hooking up a 3.5 " drive directly to TiVO (both Sata data and power connectors) ?
> I would use the 4 amp power supply IF I tried this.
> Just trying to simplfy my testing setup.


The Bolt does not have enough power for a 3.5" drive so do not try to plug the 3.5" hdd into the MB power source. But, many people have done as you suggest. In fact, weaknees.com sells this setup. But, it is cheaper to do it on your own. There are plenty of posts in this forum on how to do this. Bottom line, you should use a CMR drive, like the Western Digital Red *Plus* 3.5" drive. Anything up to 3TB will auto-format. Then you need an external hard drive SATA power source and optionally a case for the hard drive. Hook up the SATA cable directly from the drive to the motherboard.

For an internal drive, these are the recommended CMR drives.
1TB Toshiba MQ01ABD100V
2TB Toshiba MQ03ABB200
3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300 $59 at goharddrive.com








goHardDrive.com - TOSHIBA MQ03ABB300 3TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache (15mm) 2.5'' SATA 6.0Gb/s Internal Hard Drive (not fit laptop, TiVo, Mini PC or USB Enclosure)- 2 Year Warranty


TOSHIBA MQ03ABB300 3TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache (15mm) 2.5' SATA 6.0Gb/s Internal Hard Drive (not fit laptop, TiVo, Mini PC or USB Enclosure)- 2 Year Warranty - best deal at goHardDrive.com



www.goharddrive.com


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

I took the time to reformat my original TiVo Bolt 2.5 " drive and write zeroes to it to clear everything.
I tried every combinations with it but got the same results.

Reached out to Weakness via chat and got some info after I described my issues and what I had tried.

Here is their final response

*We do motherboard repairs but we have seen many Bolts with symptoms the same/similar to yours and I believe the problem is attributable to the main TiVo chip that is proprietary and we cannot get or program it.*

I think it's time to move on. 
At least I still have my Roamio and Premiere workins.
Had a scare today as my Roamio suddenly rebooted while we were watching a show. 
Fingers crossed it just a one-time random thing.

I would like to thank everyone who took time to provide help and suggestions.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I did this last month to a Bolt. I used an old external 3.5” hard drive case that had a power adapter and a WD 6TB Red CMR drive. The hardest part was finding the right SATA cable to connect to the Bolt motherboard. Apparently, female to female SATA cables are non-standard and hard to find but not impossible.



pl1 said:


> The Bolt does not have enough power for a 3.5" drive so do not try to plug the 3.5" hdd into the MB power source. But, many people have done as you suggest. In fact, weaknees.com sells this setup. But, it is cheaper to do it on your own. There are plenty of posts in this forum on how to do this. Bottom line, you should use a CMR drive, like the Western Digital Red *Plus* 3.5" drive. Anything up to 3TB will auto-format. Then you need an external hard drive SATA power source and optionally a case for the hard drive. Hook up the SATA cable directly from the drive to the motherboard.


----------



## raintrees (Apr 16, 2018)

das335 said:


> My TiVo Bolt was working fine late last night but it was in Live TV when I checked this morning with no signal on all tuners.
> I have 2 other TiVo running fine connected to same antenna feed.
> I restarted the TiVO Bolt and it never completed, just kept rebooting.
> 
> ...


Try code 50...worked for me!


----------

